# Suche RDA  Horde Server Egal



## Armidillo (8. März 2012)

Suche eine RDA auf Horden Seite, Server ist mir vollkommen egal
PN an mich


----------



## Carajillo (8. März 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/193974-du-suchst-eine-rolle-der-wiederauferstehung/

Wäre dies was für Dich?


----------



## Siderius (8. März 2012)

Hast schon eine PM von mir ;-)


----------



## Armidillo (8. März 2012)

OK hat sich erledigt Leute keine PNs mehr bitte


----------

